# Hot or not?



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

I say NOT. She looks like an ugly man to me.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/multimedi.../content.1.html


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

A female race car driver ? C'mon now, everyone knows women can't drive.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Meh....she's not 'model' hot, but it's not like she's ugly either.

I guess her best asset is that she's a race car driver. If she were a receptionist or something, she wouln't warrent any attention at all.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Definatly NOT!

Lol Bullsnake, if you cut her hair in those pics she would look just like a dude!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I say HOT!!

Maybe not in the classic sense, but any chick that can drive an INDY car like she does gives me a woody!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

manica patric>?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I say "not". It isn't as though she's ugly, it's just that she isn't hot either. If she showed up at my door and said "take me now" I'd probably respond with "yeah... I guess"


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

any women who can drive a car over 200 mph and look that decent is hot in my books. page 6 shows a really hot pic of her blowing a kiss on the first link.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

First pic is not the best, but leave it to Bullsnake for a better look. She is a solid six, add in the 200mph indy car and it's a soft 9.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I say "not". It isn't as though she's ugly, it's just that she isn't hot either. If she showed up at my door and said "take me now" I'd probably respond with "yeah... I guess"


Would you introduce her to mom and dad?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Fastmover13 said:


> First pic is not the best, but leave it to Bullsnake for a better look. She is a solid six, add in the 200mph indy car and it's a soft 9.


LOL!! I'm sorry I read that last comment wrong. heh he said solid 6 and soft 9. that sounds like a bad gay porno.

Anyway yeah shes alright. the racer factor does add some coolness to her. Shes not like OMGWTFBBQHI2U hot. but she aint horribly ugly either. she could use some new headlights. and turn the lights out too. her face dosen't do much for me.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'd do her only because shes Danica Patrick and a race car driver.

If I saw her at the bar, I'd do her too, but she'd have to come up to me.

She'd be 3 beers.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

I agree with most here... sure id "boink" that, but that doesnt make her hot... imo the fact that she races turns me off- thats a mans sport baaaaby!!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I put her as not. she in the same boat as ashlee simpson. there face scares me a bag would do wonders for the 2 of them.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

her body is hot i think...her face is....eee......eghhhhh.....idk


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm going to go with no.
Her face is pretty nasty.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

enuf is enuf... sure she looks a bit "tuff" in the face but to say shes nasty? anyone who has posted that- immediate gf/wife pics ... i wanna see them


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I think shes not bad looking, but she kinda looks goofy in that first pic.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

TheGame said:


> enuf is enuf... sure she looks a bit "tuff" in the face but to say shes nasty? anyone who has posted that- immediate gf/wife pics ... i wanna see them


bad pic, but whatever, still way cuter

View attachment 110667


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> enuf is enuf... sure she looks a bit "tuff" in the face but to say shes nasty? anyone who has posted that- immediate gf/wife pics ... i wanna see them


bad pic, but whatever, still way cuter

View attachment 110667

[/quote]

We're gonna need pics of her in the same outfits as Danica. This of course is only for fair comparison.

Nice pick up Scrap. Ever bring her home to your house... i mean your parents house.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> I'd do her only because shes Danica Patrick and a race car driver.
> 
> If I saw her at the bar, *I'd do her too, but she'd have to come up to me*.
> 
> She'd be 3 beers.


cause ur gods gift to women? LMAO


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> I'd do her only because shes Danica Patrick and a race car driver.
> 
> If I saw her at the bar, *I'd do her too, but she'd have to come up to me*.
> 
> She'd be 3 beers.


cause ur gods gift to women? LMAO
[/quote]

He's Dr. Evil, dude - you mean if you were a chick, you wouldn't be all over THAT ?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Nice pick up Scrap. Ever bring her home to your house... i mean your parents house.


Hahah, yes, to my house:
View attachment 110669


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

What is that in the background?
Joey'd, did you bust a nut in the aquarium's reef display?


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> enuf is enuf... sure she looks a bit "tuff" in the face but to say shes nasty? anyone who has posted that- immediate gf/wife pics ... i wanna see them


bad pic, but whatever, still way cuter

View attachment 110667

[/quote]

ok...... you pass, she looks hot! whos next? i have some awesome pics of my ex... but she seriously doesnt have any clothes on in any of them(dancer) and ive been in enuf trouble lately...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> I'd do her only because shes Danica Patrick and a race car driver.
> 
> If I saw her at the bar, *I'd do her too, but she'd have to come up to me*.
> 
> She'd be 3 beers.


cause ur gods gift to women? LMAO
[/quote]

I never said I was, but I wouldn't waste my time on her. I'd look for a hotter girl or at least one thats drunker.

And if the girl doesn't go home with me, I could just have her killed. I'm Dr Evil.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

dude, buttcake, didnt you used to date one of the strippers from "cruisin chubby's"?


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

shes worked their a couple times... how you know...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> What is that in the background?
> Joey'd, did you bust a nut in the aquarium's reef display?


Hahhaha, it's the jellyfish tank at Mandalay in Las Vegas


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

she has a mans face




































Im talking about Danica Patric, not Scraps girl


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

This thread needs more pics of Danica


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

From the first link i'd say NO, but after afew of the other pics I just can't decide. I'l vote tomorrow when im sober.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

shes doing here job of getting more people to

watch indie car racing thats for sure.

and i dont care drunk or sober id leave my

love in her ass


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

in those pics she looks like she wants to kill someone or the new excorsist


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> and i dont care drunk or sober id leave my
> 
> love in her ass


I'm waiting untill im sober before I post my official answer. The last time I posted about women when I was drunk I think I said Mary Beth from 'dog the bounty hunter' was fit, now that was an error of judgement


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> > and i dont care drunk or sober id leave my
> >
> > love in her ass
> 
> ...


You develop some SERIOUS beer goggles eh?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> shes doing here job of getting more people to
> 
> watch indie car racing thats for sure.
> 
> ...


Quote of the week right there!!!!


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

i would love to bang the sh*t outta her 
while she was driven that car

with the way the suspension is 
forgettabottit


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I'm over her. She is average. The more ESPN tells me to think shes hot, the less I actually think she does, and it isnt a lot to begin with.

That jellyfish tank looks amazing! I cant believe I didnt go into Mandalay Bay when I went to Vegas, what a joke!!

Tom


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

moar pics


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

I dont know man, Im kind of afraid shes one of those sex change dude so they can be famous. Imagine going out w/ Danica Patrick, and later she admitted being a Dude name "Dan". You will become the laughing clown of the Century.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

hottttt


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah she has her qualities..


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I say not. Dont get me wrong, she is alright and i'd deffinately give her a poke, but shes nothing special.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I think she is pretty attractive


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I had better


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

piranha dude said:


> I had better


sorry. it doesnt count if you have masturbated to better looking women than her.


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> I had better


sorry. it doesnt count if you have masturbated to better looking women than her.
[/quote]

Guys, you both had me laughing for a good minute or two.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Not.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

I suppose not bad....if i wasn't married I'd hit it...but then again I am a dog....


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

All these new pics prove is that FHM has better make-up and airbrush artists than Sports Illustrated. 'Cause she's a MAN, BABY!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

in her defense huge jugs and a nice round booty would not be good for a race car driver..


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

She lived down the road from me. She is really a cute girl. I am not fond of her hair color, but she is cute none the less.

She got in an accident in the local high school parking lot...hit a light pole if I remember correctly. Kinda funny now that she is a NASCAR racer!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

PastorJeff said:


> She lived down the road from me. She is really a cute girl. I am not fond of her hair color, but she is cute none the less.
> 
> She got in an accident in the local high school parking lot...hit a light pole if I remember correctly. Kinda funny now that she is a NASCAR racer!


I think she's F1 or Cart?


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

View attachment 111012


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> She lived down the road from me. She is really a cute girl. I am not fond of her hair color, but she is cute none the less.
> 
> She got in an accident in the local high school parking lot...hit a light pole if I remember correctly. Kinda funny now that she is a NASCAR racer!


I think she's F1 or Cart?
[/quote]
yeah...could be. I don't keep up on any of the racing. The only reason I know anything about it is because she is being treated like a hometown celeb.

She also married some guy like 20 years older than her didn't she?


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

id smash...and if you wouldnt your probably gay.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> id smash...and if you wouldnt your probably gay.


that's not what the poll said though..... hell i'd hit it, but i wouldn't see her on the street and be like damn i need to talk to her....

we're male, we'll screw pretty much anything


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Two thumbs up here!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ill say definitely not.

i couldnt care less if she races cars for a living. she still looks pretty manly

or in those first pics posted she looks like the Runaway Bride....hahahhaha


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

PastorJeff said:


> She lived down the road from me. She is really a cute girl. I am not fond of her hair color, but she is cute none the less.
> 
> She got in an accident in the local high school parking lot...hit a light pole if I remember correctly. Kinda funny now that she is a NASCAR racer!


I think she's F1 or Cart?
[/quote]
yeah...could be. I don't keep up on any of the racing. The only reason I know anything about it is because she is being treated like a hometown celeb.

She also married some guy like 20 years older than her didn't she?
[/quote]

Yeah, her masseur IIRC. She's an Indycar driver. I'm from just down the road, so I've been following her career pretty closely...had a crush on her when she started going overseas and racing and was disappointed to find out about her engagement! Ah, well, I guess being almost exactly her age made me too young for her!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Shes alright, certainly not hot but slightly above average id say


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

:nod: She can drive me anywhere, anytime at any speed! She can even turn right if she so pleases.
And it's the IRL. Indy racing league. Been watching the Penske teams for years. The Marlboro cars rule!


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

I voted HOT, obviously not Jessica Alba hot but still pretty damn decent.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

shes hot. but we need another girl to rate now man this is getting old lol


----------

